

The latest hot searches in Turkey - sgy
http://www.google.com/trends/hottrends/visualize?nrow=5&ncol=5&pn=p24
(Tor browser is among the top)
======
RyanZAG
This is the worst site design I've ever seen. I find it pretty funny that the
reason most people started using Google was because of how clean their designs
were. Now everything they release is designed worse and worse. What happened
to making things that are usable?

EDIT: Luckily there is still a usable view available:
[http://www.google.com/trends/hottrends#pn=p24](http://www.google.com/trends/hottrends#pn=p24)

~~~
jpatokal
For whatever reason, the OP linked to the "visualize" view, which is pretty
but pointless. The 'usable view' is the default (and would have been much
better to link to).

That said, as of this writing, almost all the top searches appear to be about
a standardized school test ("YGS"), and the only thing that even hints at
Turkey's Twittercalypse is Tor at #7.

------
wgx
Really surprising that you can't click the search term to perform that search,
seems so obvious.

------
_random_
"Please sign-in." 'We want to know what you are interested in.'

------
viraptor
The whole time I looked, there was at least one person searching for
"nekrofil" \- I feel like I'm missing some context...

~~~
nwardez
Around a week ago, a Turkish "politician" who used to be the chief negotiator
for EU affairs made what might have been the most tasteless comment in Turkish
political history:

[http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2014/03/13/egemen-bagis-
necrop...](http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2014/03/13/egemen-bagis-necrophiliac-
tweet-turkey-protest_n_4952315.html)

~~~
hippoman
Looks like readers misinterpreted the context which made his comment quite
reasonable. This is why democracies elect incompetent politicians - people
won't vote for effective people who say the wrong things. Although calling
someone a necrophiliac reinforces people's prejudice against necrophiliacs
which is probably worse than calling someone gay but I doubt the outraged
group-thinkers are concerned with that.

